# Int in const char*



## Sircoly (15. Juli 2006)

Halli Hallo

hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wie ich eine Variable vom Typ Int mit dem wert "12" in eine Variable Char-Array mit dem wert "12" konvertieren kann?


----------



## RedWing (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

http://www.cplusplus.com/ref/cstdlib/itoa.html

oder wenn das dein Compiler nicht unterstützen sollte, da obige Funktion nicht
im ANSI- C Standard definiert ist guckst du hier:

http://www.jb.man.ac.uk/~slowe/cpp/itoa.html

Gruß,

RedWing


----------



## Sircoly (15. Juli 2006)

Halli Hallo,

nee, Sorry, so meinte ich das nicht,
Ich meine es so.

```
int var1 = 12;
char var2[2] = {'1','2'};
```

und ich wollt wissen, ob es eine Funktion gibt, die das macht. 
Oder hat jemand eine Idee, wie man so eine Funktion schreiben könnte?
Also den Wert von var1 in einen Array zu übertragen. Und wenn var1 einen zahlenwert hat, dann soll die Zahl in den Array geschrieben werden.
So solls nachher aussehen.

Hoffe ich konnte dem Verständnisproblem abhilfe schaffen.
Aber danke...


----------



## RedWing (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

also 
1.) hat var1 immmer einen Zahenwert und
2.) macht itoa ("Integer TO Array")doch genau das  

Gruß,

RedWing


----------

